# 1997 Nukeproof Reactor



## gis_guru (Mar 14, 2013)

*1997 Nuke Proof Reactor*

I just purchased a Nukeproof Reactor frame and fork from a gentleman in California and I am in he process of rebuilding it. I was wondering if anyone had specifics on this frame. It has a unique front suspension setup and I am hoping to replace the bearings but they obviously aren't standard bike bearings. My plan is to pull them and take them to a local manufacturer to see if they can source them for me but I would like as much info as possible before going in. I would appreciate anything that you all could tell me.


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

If it's a sealed cartridge bearing, just pop it out and inspect it. There should be a number on the plastic seal somewhere. Most towns of decent size have some kind of bearing supply store, that will be happy to match up the bearing for you.


----------



## gis_guru (Mar 14, 2013)

They are sealed so I am hoping that this will be the case. Thanks


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Sweet frame! I always wanted one of those!


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

nice bike. build it and post it.


----------



## gis_guru (Mar 14, 2013)

Gathering parts now and the frame, fork tubes and stem are at the powder-coater now getting fresh Red Baron Red applied. I will post more pictures when the build starts. Thanks guys


----------



## gis_guru (Mar 14, 2013)

*Back from the powder-coater*

I just got the frame, fork and stem back from powder. With cold weather the photos were taken indoors and look a bit washed out. They are Red Baron red rather than the original which was more brick red. Just waiting on the rebuild on the front shock from Hippietech Suspension all the other parts have arrived and I was even able to sort out a bottom bracket from one that didn't work on another build.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

Wow that looks fantastic. 
Keep posting, I want to see finished product 
Bill


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Looking good. I had one of the few full suspension ones for a while. The front end looked well designed with needle bearings at all the pivots. Where did you get the decals?


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Outstanding! Looks awesome!


----------



## gis_guru (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words. The gent that had the decals is named Gil his website is: The Cycle Shed
He is a member at retrobike.co.uk and he seems to have decals for many of the vintage mountain bikes. They are super quality and went on smooth as silk.
The quality on the bike and the engineering they put into the front I can only imagine the rear on the full suspension. My only complaint has been the quality of the factory paint, it seemed very thin for a trail oriented bike. How did the FS Reactor ride?

Chris


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's a couple pics. Nothing special about the rear. Never got it rebuilt and ridable so, can't comment on ride.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Great project! It looks like it going well. Please tell me you have those cool Nuke Proof carbon hubs for the wheelset.


----------



## gis_guru (Mar 14, 2013)

I actually have a set of the titanium Nuke Proofs with Mavic 517's that I will be putting on. I lucked out I don't know if you can see them but they also came with Odyssey Svelte skewers. I have a set of the Carbon road version on an Eclipse 7 (rebadged TVT).


----------



## gis_guru (Mar 14, 2013)

Such a pretty setup. If you ever see one again let me know I would love to get my hands on one.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

That is sweet!


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

gis,

Any updates? Cant wait to seeit built up! 

J


----------



## gis_guru (Mar 14, 2013)

The rebuilt Rock Shox deluxe be arriving in the next week or so. After that i hope to start a quick assembly, fingers crossed.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

Sweet rebuild, my friend has the same frame. I have always wanted his. Haha

Post some pics!


----------



## gis_guru (Mar 14, 2013)

Finally got the shock back and I am starting the assembly. The fork took some work to reassemble and there were some minor nicks and tears but it is starting to take shape. Not able to use my XTR V brakes as they hit the fork legs when installed on the front fork. I will be trying out some of the other brake sets I have sitting around. I installed some cane creek direct curves but I don't know how much I like them and the have very little stopping power.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

That bike is so freeking cool


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

Glad I did not purchase this because I would not have put the effort you have into it. Good job!


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

gis_guru said:


> I actually have a set of the titanium Nuke Proofs with Mavic 517's that I will be putting on. I lucked out I don't know if you can see them but they also came with Odyssey Svelte skewers. I have a set of the Carbon road version on an Eclipse 7 (rebadged TVT).
> View attachment 794017


Uh-oh! Those 517's were not made until 2000 - and maybe even later! Where are the a-hollisters to nit pick about the forum you are posting in?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

If you put as much effort into your builds as you did your righteous indignation maybe you wouldn't come of as such an idiot

Just a thought


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

hollister said:


> If you put as much effort into your builds as you did your righteous indignation maybe you wouldn't come of as such an idiot
> 
> Just a thought


...and what do you know about my builds?

Other than the fact I would not have repainted a bike with paint made after 1997 or re-pop stickers?

FWIW - I use period correct cables and tubes. I do like the 110 headset so I have violated your sacred VRC rules with that one and I do like Ergon grips a great deal.

I could care less what your opinion is since it seems to change based on how far up another posters ass your nose is.


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

Groundoggy said:


> ...and what do you know about my builds?


Derp! Silence! Yeah, that's what I thought you degenerate piece of garbage.

Maybe you should try using your knowledge to HELP others instead of being a chronic prick here at MTBR VRC?

Time to call you a-holes out. Just STFU if you nothing positive to contribute. I don't give a [email protected]#k what you did during the 80's or 90's. You could be Johnny T in disguise for all I care. What are you doing NOW to HELP the VRC community?

So STFU unless you have something POSITIVE to contribute. Sick of you [email protected]#ing morons trying to dump on people you have no clue about.

This forum often tries to hide behind honorable and way cool people like John Grafton occasionally posting here. Just because a couple of MTB icons choose to post here on occasion does not give you the right to be an a$$hole. Step your game up and try to HELP others instead of trying to belittle them.

Sorry if no other poster has put it so bluntly - but step back for a moment and evaluate your own contributions. Rumpfy - you seem to be a decent guy on FB but in here you have a different rep. You are probably a decent guy in real life but the impression one gets from FB and here are two different worlds.

Hollister is probably just an a-hole wherever he posts.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

moved.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Groundoggy said:


> Derp! Silence! Yeah, that's what I thought you degenerate piece of garbage...
> Time to call you a-holes out... So STFU unless you have something POSITIVE to contribute...
> Sorry if no other poster has put it so bluntly - but step back for a moment and evaluate your own contributions.
> Hollister is probably just an a-hole wherever he posts.


gis_guru, nice looking project, have got some serious shop envy, and apologize in advance for this..

Not a regular in the VRC, yet had to read this thread twice to realize that G-doggy's the only one stirring the pot.
To be direct - the sound of silence is a result of your lack of positive contributions, and obvious azzholiness! 
Have dealt with hollister, he's a reputable, stand-up guy who's willing to help, as are gob, and other core users.

Best take your own advice to STFU, or find another site for your toxic tirades.


----------



## gis_guru (Mar 14, 2013)

No worries the shop is in a friends house we split the tools purchasing and store most of the bikes at my place once they are done. As far as the the pot stirring goes they seem like they had some existing issues and I figured it was none of my business. Neither of them seemed to have any issue with my build so the rest I ignore.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry about that Chris and thanks as always, flying_w, carry on! Great job on that.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Groundoggy said:


> Derp! Silence! Yeah, that's what I thought you degenerate piece of garbage.
> 
> Maybe you should try using your knowledge to HELP others instead of being a chronic prick here at MTBR VRC?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Groundoggy said:


> Rumpfy - you seem to be a decent guy on FB but in here you have a different rep. You are probably a decent guy in real life but the impression one gets from FB and here are two different worlds.
> 
> Hollister is probably just an a-hole wherever he posts.


Woah, hey, why are you bringing me into this? I'm a decent guy here too. Hollister is a decent degenerate piece of garbage everywhere. 

I think...maybe...you're having a meltdown?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

What is this FB thing?
Does it somehow transmogrify personalities into their alternates?
And obviously some have developed resistance to said transmogrification.

Oh and to the OP - *AWESOME* restoration!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I saw a Reactor in person at a race in Big Bear in the mid-to-late '90s, if I recall correctly. It was pretty cool.

Nice bike. I dig XC hardtails that can handle anything.


----------



## Honestly_thatsmybike (Nov 1, 2015)

*Hey man...I think you now own/have my stolen bike from SC...can we please talk?*



gis_guru said:


> I just purchased a Nukeproof Reactor frame and fork from a gentleman in California and I am in he process of rebuilding it. I was wondering if anyone had specifics on this frame. It has a unique front suspension setup and I am hoping to replace the bearings but they obviously aren't standard bike bearings. My plan is to pull them and take them to a local manufacturer to see if they can source them for me but I would like as much info as possible before going in. I would appreciate anything that you all could tell me.


Hello,

I know this must sound crazy but I built a 14" Nukeproof from the ground up after working at a bike shop in KS in 1996. I came to Santa Cruz in 2000 and my bike got stolen. I've been looking for it on and off for years. It's front end is unique because I picked out the fork. The sealed bottom bracket was also titanium. The bike weight 21.9 lbs when I was finished with it. I could get to >20mph in 4 crank cycles. It was titanium grey before you powder coated it red. Everything on the bike was titanium (before it was stripped from whoever stole it), spokes, handbars, seatpost, the Marvik 517 rims where the best thing on the market at the time. Because I worked at a bike store, I got to purchase everything at cost. Still as a senior in highschool is was a $2500 bike then.

I am not vengeful or mad...I'd really, really like to have my baby back it's been 15 years. I will pay handsomely for it. I still live in Northern CA. I'd be happy t answer any additional questions.

If you would please consider reaching out to me it would mean a lot to me. I was so disappointed when it got stolen. I had just moved to Santa Cruz and did not realize it was the bike theft capital of the world...I left it out one night. I know that's mu bike because of the front end suspension. I can even tell you the color of the spring, if you contact me.

If you (gis_guru) choose to ignore this post, know that this bike you are riding has my mojo on it. You may want to find out what that mojo is, because that was my bike and it's calling me back to it after 15 years for a reason(s) I cannot explain. I'm not a bad person, I am compelled to get my bike back and I'm positive that you have it. I am a very reasonable person with kids and a family to support. That bike represents a lot to me, and we have had a wonderful relationship before it got stolen from me - getting it returned to me represents something larger than both of us, so I encourage and empower you to do the right thing and contact me so we can talk...I do not need any detailed information from you and I will not stalk you, but I would think that if you have common sense you will explore this correspondence further.

I can tell from reading your posts, that you like the frame and have put a lot of work into it and I respect that. In closing I will add, if you put this much into a bike it got stolen and you found it online one night on a random search, would you not also be writing this message?

With fond regards,

Honestly...manthatsmybike


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Honestly_thatsmybike said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know this must sound crazy but I built a 14" Nukeproof from the ground up after working at a bike shop in KS in 1996. I came to Santa Cruz in 2000 and my bike got stolen. I've been looking for it on and off for years. It's front end is unique because I picked out the fork. The sealed bottom bracket was also titanium. The bike weight 21.9 lbs when I was finished with it. I could get to >20mph in 4 crank cycles. It was titanium grey before you powder coated it red. Everything on the bike was titanium (before it was stripped from whoever stole it), spokes, handbars, seatpost, the Marvik 517 rims where the best thing on the market at the time. Because I worked at a bike store, I got to purchase everything at cost. Still as a senior in highschool is was a $2500 bike then.


Was your bike a Titanium frame? (This one is aluminiumn)

This looks like it has/had the original paint, being red, with original decals and head bage (of course could be repainted) and the fork is the only fork that fits this frame, it's built specifically for this frame.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

Honestly_thatsmybike said:


> It's front end is unique because I picked out the fork. It was titanium grey before you powder coated it red.


 I feel you're loss, but I'm not sure you can draw the conclusions you have based on the available facts. Without a serial number, it would be impossible to prove that it was your bike (the fork combination occurs on other bikes) and it was stock red in the first post. I still look for bikes I've had that were stolen, but I think you're a ways from laying a legitimate claim on this bike.


----------



## gis_guru (Mar 14, 2013)

This is not your bike. I am sorry but it is not titanium and when I purchased it it was painted the original Nuke Proof red. The bike was powder coated a slightly darker red. As for the fork I believe this is the only fork that fits the bike I don't believe they could be purchased any other way. Finally the frame is much larger than a 14" I believe it is in the neighborhood of a 18" but the geometry of the Nuke Proof makes it difficult for a precise measurement. Again the frame itself was purchased on eBay so the possibility that is was stolen is there but I doubt sincerely that this particular bike was yours. I wish you good luck in your search and stranger things have happen but finding your bike may be an extreme long shot.

Manthisisntyourbike


----------



## Honestly_thatsmybike (Nov 1, 2015)

Well ****...I feel like an *******. I thought I had finally crossed paths with my old build...If anyone comes across a 14" Nukeproof frame with a similar suspension...while extremely unlikely hit me up...**** Santa Cruz bike thieves those little bastards. Enjoy the ride.

On a positive note, if anyone sees a 14" Nukeproof Ti frame for sale...hit me up, I'd like to get back in the saddle of one of those bad boys! ****ing rad ride...Peace


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Honestly_thatsmybike said:


> Well ****...I feel like an *******. I thought I had finally crossed paths with my old build...If anyone comes across a 14" Nukeproof frame with a similar suspension...while extremely unlikely hit me up...**** Santa Cruz bike thieves those little bastards. Enjoy the ride.
> 
> On a positive note, if anyone sees a 14" Nukeproof Ti frame for sale...hit me up, I'd like to get back in the saddle of one of those bad boys! ****ing rad ride...Peace


Kinda acted poorly here, IMHO, so I hope you don't start off hot with your comments and accusations next time. We all hate bike thieves and want bikes returned to their original owners and have managed to accomplish that a few times but accusing a poster of bad mojo without even understanding that the bike is the wrong material and size was a little rude.

Gis, if you want these posts deleted from your thread, PM me. Honestlythatsmybike, I hope you get your bike back. Sounds like it was a great build. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2015)

girlonbike, Might be a good lesson for others to leave the posts. Frankly I'd think that HTMB would self-police and remove the posts, but if not, there's always the educational value of watching the leap before the look.


----------



## earthsufer (Jul 12, 2016)

I just joined this site to talk with you. I was the Machinist at Nuke Proof from 93-95, I am the guy who got the hubs to stop breaking, and developed the first "Atom Bomb" front hub for suspension forks, which I have only saw on line once. I think it was the summer of 95 when Scott Roerig walked in the shop with the first "reactor" and licensed the design to my boss John. We made the next 3 or 5 pre-production bikes, and I got to ride one on my favorite trail. I had the Ti bike, (in the pic below) with rock shox mag21 fork at the time (the top fork of the day, pretty much). The trail is called "Yankee Springs" and is probably one of the most challenging trails (and pretty fast if your in shape) in lower Michigan, and I had honed my 2 wheel skills with Motocross for about 2 decades before I rode Mt. Bikes, and learned how to tune suspension from that arena.

I don't know if you rode the bike yet. Before I rode it, I thought the front steering may feel a little vague, because of all the pivot points of the parallel gram front suspension,--but I was soooooo wrong.

That front end felt amazing for your average cross country trail. I was flying down hills, with a corner at the bottom full of breaking bumps, rocks and roots. That front wheel stuck to the ground like glue and I could pick any line I wanted. I was very used to that trail at the time, and I quickly found that the things I would try to avoid with the Mag21's, I would actually aim for with the reactor forks. I call that the most confidence inspiring fork I had ever ridden to date, by far. I am sure the wheel will stick to the ground better than any telescopic fork of today even.

But the rigid rear aluminum frame?,---On those bumpy downhills, that rear end was bounding around like a belly dancer with her skirt on fire. It was a strange feeling, the forks sticking the wheel to the ground like glue and on a rail--and the rear wheel rarely touching the ground in comparison, dancing from side to side. 

I left Nuke Proof before the full suspension version came out.

To add to the person you were talking with. I don't think Nuke Proof ever made a 14" bike. I know they never made on in the reactor platform, and I think the 16" Ti bike was the smallest they ever made, but with that sloping top tube, I am not sure off the top of my head how it was measured.

Scott later introduced the design to Harley Davidson. Harley did not buy it, but Scott ended up getting work (for his shop) from them, and I think still does work for Harley today.

John, the owner of the vintage company, now owns a bike company called "616" in Grand Rapids, MI., making the fat tire stuff.

The pics are of my 1995 Ti. Bike, and the front hub I designed.

The Ti. Bike may be the most complete Nuke Ti. Bike in existence today, and the hub is the only in the world that has a 1" diameter hollow axle (production was made with a .875" dia. axle).


----------



## earthsufer (Jul 12, 2016)

*Here are some more pics of it.*

More pics.


----------



## earthsufer (Jul 12, 2016)

Now, I am going to give credit to the people who built the bike.

Mark Cramer:
The frame was cut and welded by Mark Cramer, (and this bike is among his latest and best work). Mark now builds recumbent bikes in Jenison Michigan. I actually bought this house from him. He was one of the fastest guys in Michigan at the time (probably still is), and he was the main man who built the Yankee Springs trail (and Bob Lawson--pro trials rider at the time). It used to be called "The Cramer/Lawson trail" before it took on the name of Yankee Springs, (because it is in Yankee Springs Michigan).

Ryan Kelly:
The "combo bars" and all carbon "lay-up" (among other things) were done by the late Ryan Kelly, a avid amateur racer in Michigan, and later became a good welder and supervisor at a company that makes auto testing equipment. He died last year---unexpectedly.

Lester Akerson:
Lester (and Ryan) assembled the hubs, did repair work and anything else to do with organization, and was also a fast amateur racer.

Jeff Krisel:
The sales manager---who took a lot of grief from customers when I started there---because of the hubs breaking. He now buys and sells used/reconditioned airplane parts---and I hear makes some big bank.

Me, Doug Johns. I made the hubs (brought all the lathe work in house), some parts of the skewers and stem. What stopped the hubs from breaking was a number of things. John switched from 7075 to a more malleable 6061 for the flanges, (just before I started work there), and put some meat on them (the bomb shell hubs). I tightened up most of the tolerances and made the parts interchangeable, (they were not interchangeable--believe it or not. That's broken parts right there). I now modify little gas engines for remote control cars and scooters.

I can tell you this. If you ever want to make a set of hubs with a "carbon layer wrapped over a hollow aluminum tube", about 1.25" in diameter and press them (and bonded) into the 6061 flanges,-- a .007" press fit will keep the drive side from breaking lose, and keep the flange from cracking. 

Nuke proof was the most fun shop I ever worked at (but the only bicycle shop).

RIP Ryan Kelly.


----------



## earthsufer (Jul 12, 2016)

gis_guru is correct about the forks, (bike specific), and the color of the bike as it came out of the factory, (at least until 1996, I left there in late 95). For the shock spring color,---that is red,--as shown in the second pic of the bike posted by gis_guru.

"I picked out the forks" (usually done on bikes---but not this bike), was the dead giveaway, and proof you are making up the story. (The shock spring color contest was just silly IMO)

I know it is not your bike,---and you know it is not your bike.

I guess there is more than one way to steal a bike, and I have no reason to think that statement is inaccurate.


----------



## gis_guru (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for the bit of Nuke Proof history! I love the Ti Nuke Proof, I bid on one on eBay but it got away from me. Probably for the best I might have bankrupted myself getting it back in shape. Sorry to hear about Ryan Kelly I have a couple of carbon wrapped bars and always marveled at their quality. Had some knee issues this year so I haven't been out on the trails with it yet. Thanks for the pictures and comment, keep pedaling.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

This is GREAT stuff especially as I have become a new Nuke Proof owner. 
James Bethea who raced with me as part of Team Brooklyn ATB in the 80s and early 90s went on to be a team rider for Nuke Proof and because of NP we have recently reconnected.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Bethea looked pumped in that famous Nuke Proof ad.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

earthsufer said:


> Now, I am going to give credit to the people who built the bike.
> 
> Mark Cramer:
> The frame was cut and welded by Mark Cramer, (and this bike is among his latest and best work). Mark now builds recumbent bikes in Jenison Michigan. I actually bought this house from him. He was one of the fastest guys in Michigan at the time (probably still is), and he was the main man who built the Yankee Springs trail (and Bob Lawson--pro trials rider at the time). It used to be called "The Cramer/Lawson trail" before it took on the name of Yankee Springs, (because it is in Yankee Springs Michigan).
> ...


Good stuff Doug, thanks for sharing! Anything you can tell us about the Titanium/Carbon frames? Not many of those out there.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow. Interesting posts and thank you for your insights.

Can you elaborate about what did you change about the hubs to keep them from breaking?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

KDXdog said:


> Bethea looked pumped in that famous Nuke Proof ad.


Looked that way in real life too, dammit


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

CCMDoc said:


> Looked that way in real life too, dammit


Still does. I run into him on the trail a couple of times a month.








Photo Credit: Jessica Flock - Facebook


----------

